# Auslöschung Orgrimmars?!



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

Durch die Soundfiles und dem Q-Text in der Borean Tundra scheint  seitens Blizzard noch sowas wie eine Zerstörung von Orgrimmar und Stormwind vor dem Release von Wotlk geplant.


Denkt ihr sowas tritt tatsächlich ein? Und sollte es passieren dann wann?! Schließlich sinds nur noch 5 Tage bis Release ...

/discuss

Edit : Das sind die Soundfiles + Q-Text :http://wotlkwiki.info/up/event/


----------



## EvilDivel (8. November 2008)

Wurde ja auch mal in Blau gesagt das die Zombies nur der Anfang waren. Mein Tipp ist heute oder morgen Abend.


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

Eben und dann noch diese Ironische Aussage von Nethaera ...


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Das dürfte es auf alle Fälle beweisen
http://wotlkwiki.info/up/event/


----------



## neo1986 (8. November 2008)

Goil Stormwind kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is echt geil wenn mal so ne gescheite untoten armee mitten am tag sw oder og angreifen würde alle die gegen sie kämpfen in zombies verwandeln .........


----------



## Thranduilo (8. November 2008)

überlegt mal
das würde 0 sinn machen
denn wie sollte man denn dann das achievment erreichen, indem man alle city bosse legt
wenn 1 bzw 2 davon tot sind^^


----------



## Dark-necro (8. November 2008)

Hoffentlich... Dann wär endlich wieder mal ein bisschen Action^^


----------



## Dark-necro (8. November 2008)

überlegt mal
das würde 0 sinn machen
denn wie sollte man denn dann das achievment erreichen, indem man alle city bosse legt
wenn 1 bzw 2 davon tot sind^^


doch nicht für immer... Nur 2-3 Tage oder so


----------



## PAUL555 (8. November 2008)

Wär zwar echt geil, aber da würden sich dann doch wieder zu viele aufregen....war ja auch schon bei den Zombies so. =(


----------



## wlfbck (8. November 2008)

og wird angegriffen und nen bisschen geschliffen mehr aber nicht (afaik). das von stormwind war mir neu, aber hat mich schon gewundert das die allianz nix abkriegt^^


----------



## Marccram (8. November 2008)

PAUL555 schrieb:


> Wär zwar echt geil, aber da würden sich dann doch wieder zu viele aufregen....war ja auch schon bei den Zombies so. =(


Genau aus dem Grund würde ich mich über ne Geißelarmee freuen..dann hätten die ganzen mimimi-leute nen richtigen Grund zum Heulen.


----------



## Avane x.X (8. November 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> überlegt mal
> das würde 0 sinn machen
> denn wie sollte man denn dann das achievment erreichen, indem man alle city bosse legt
> wenn 1 bzw 2 davon tot sind^^




Dein Post hat 0 Sinn


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (8. November 2008)

ich denke mal das ne GROSSE Invasion auf die hauptstädte kommt
wär geil ich hoffe das passiert bald
und es wurde ja auch gesagt von blizz das horde und allianz nen grund haben nach northrend zu gehen
ich freu mich drauf^^


----------



## Sven0705 (8. November 2008)

Also ich würds toll finden und dann greifen wir allies noch an xD


----------



## Avane x.X (8. November 2008)

Ihr denkt doch immer noch Niveau ist eine Handcreme

;O


----------



## Shamiden (8. November 2008)

hehe lol wär ja echt gail wenn sw down kaput is aba wie kommt man dann zum hafen ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (8. November 2008)

@ Avane x.X

Niveau IST 'ne Handcreme!


----------



## BohneTheBoon (8. November 2008)

sw und og werden natürlich danach wieder aufgebaut.. oder denkst du das die beiden hauptstädte dann zu so geisterstädten wie stratholm werden? XD
Nivau ist keine handcreme ihr meint Nivea


----------



## BladeDragonGX (8. November 2008)

Shamiden schrieb:


> hehe lol wär ja echt gail wenn sw down kaput is aba wie kommt man dann zum hafen ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt Also Tot der Horde *hust* musste sein sry bin Ally^^


----------



## Daturias (8. November 2008)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> @ Avane x.X
> 
> Niveau IST 'ne Handcreme!



*hust* Nivea *hust*


----------



## Jodu (8. November 2008)

kaputt heißt ja nicht das man nicht mehr reinkommt, kann ja auch sein dass die hauptstädte dann n bisschen brennen, hier und da was eingestürzt ist und halt geißel npcs da rumlaufen... ohne das ich mich mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt hätte, aber wenn blizz da ne schöne geschichte drum packt, ist das bestimmt sehr lustig...ich stelle mir schon vor : "um einer epidemie auszuweichen, wird stormwind/orgrimmar evakuiert" wäre bestimmt cool..

ich hoffe sowas passiert wirklich


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Wie auch immer..sicher ist für mich das eine großangelegte Invasion in den Hauptstädten einfallen wird und diese (falls sie zerstört werden) wieder aufgebaut werden. Die Anführer sterben natürlich nicht.^^


----------



## Raminator (8. November 2008)

PAUL555 schrieb:


> Wär zwar echt geil, aber da würden sich dann doch wieder zu viele aufregen....war ja auch schon bei den Zombies so. =(


sollen die rumheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabby (8. November 2008)

Jo wäre mal was neues wie das mit den Angriffen der Zombies bzw Geißel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da freue ich mich auf die neuen Forum Themen hier: "ahh was geht ab hier / komme nicht mehr ins sw/og ah,was soll isch machen???"

Naja man wirds sehn =)


----------



## FakeEpix (8. November 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> überlegt mal
> das würde 0 sinn machen
> denn wie sollte man denn dann das achievment erreichen, indem man alle city bosse legt
> wenn 1 bzw 2 davon tot sind^^



die stadt kann ja wieder aufgebaut werden und die bosse müssen ja net unbedingt sterben


----------



## Longdrink (8. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Das dürfte es auf alle Fälle beweisen
> http://wotlkwiki.info/up/event/




Das ist ein fake hör dir das mal an das ist zusammengeschnitten!


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

@ TE
Pack mal das Soundfile noch in den Erstbeitrag.^^



> http://wotlkwiki.info/up/event/


----------



## Pi91 (8. November 2008)

Laut meinen Kenntnissen wird es passieren, dass die Waisenhäuser von Stormwind und Orgrimmar in Flammen stehen werden. Das dürfte mit dem Angriff auf Orgrimmar gemeint sein.
Quelle war ein Spieler aus dem offiziellen Forum im offiziellen Thread zum Zombieevent.


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Longdrink schrieb:


> Das ist ein fake hör dir das mal an das ist zusammengeschnitten!



Das kommt daher das es sich um verschiedene Ansagen handelt. Eine von Orgrimmar, eine von Sturmwind und noch eine wenn die Invasion abgewendet ist. Englisch sollte man schon beherrschen.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Laut meinen Kenntnissen wird es passieren, dass die Waisenhäuser von Stormwind und Orgrimmar in Flammen stehen werden. Das dürfte mit dem Angriff auf Orgrimmar gemeint sein.
> Quelle war ein Speiler aus dem offiziellen Forum im offiziellen Thread zum Zombieevent.



Das mit den Waisenhäusern ist vermutlich nur Spekulation. Hör dir mal das Soundfile an..daher wird meiner Meinung nach das Gerücht herstammen.^^


----------



## Perais (8. November 2008)

Wäre lustig wenn in og oder sw dann so eine richtige schlacht toben würde 
dann ständ man bei thrall und würde einen gegenangriff oder sowas planen


----------



## Trollzacker (8. November 2008)

wenn dem so sein sollte, dass OG und SW platt gemacht sind, könnten die Belobigungsoffiziere wieder einen Sinn ergeben, der Wiederaufbau der Städte muss voran getrieben werden, also Rohstoffe müssen her. Und diese wird es evt. nur in Nordend geben. Das wäre zumindest meine Idee, wie man das machen könnte!


----------



## Longdrink (8. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Das kommt daher das es sich um verschiedene Ansagen handelt. Eine von Orgrimmar, eine von Sturmwind und noch eine wenn die Invasion abgewendet ist. Englisch sollte man schon beherrschen.^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oo ich kann englisch gut genug .... hust

du sollst mal die stimme hören die da spricht das ist aus einzelnen teilen zu einem ganzen ZUSAMMENGESCHNITTEN
ich meine damit nihct das es 3 teile insgesamt sind, nein die einzelnen worte bzw wortteile


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Longdrink schrieb:


> Oo ich kann englisch gut genug .... hust
> 
> du sollst mal die stimme hören die da spricht das ist aus einzelnen teilen zu einem ganzen ZUSAMMENGESCHNITTEN
> ich meine damit nihct das es 3 teile insgesamt sind, nein die einzelnen worte bzw wortteile



Ich für meinen Teil erkenne nur 3 verschiedene Teile. Die einzelnen Worte erscheinen mir flüssig.^^ Man weiß es letztendlich nicht GANZ sicher ob es echt ist. 

@ all
Was ist mir dem Questtext? Hat den jemand in der Beta bei Garrosh entdecken können?


----------



## Longdrink (8. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil erkenne nur 3 verschiedene Teile. Die einzelnen Worte erscheinen mir flüssig.^^




na dann würde ich mal weniger bzw leiser die pokemon titelmusik hören, oder gegebenenfalls mal zum ohrenarzt gehen... kann sein das da was kaputt ist...
alleine in den ersten 7 sek hört man 3 halbe worte, welche zusammengeschnitten wurden ..


----------



## Marsimoto (8. November 2008)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> @ Avane x.X
> 
> Niveau IST 'ne Handcreme!



leider nicht...


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

kommt dir wohl nur so vor aber is schon recht flüssig und es wurde in den game dateien der beta gefunden also bring einen gegenbeweis ...


----------



## Ollivan (8. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Ihr denkt doch immer noch Niveau ist eine Handcreme
> 
> ;O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fänds verdammt cool, wenn die Hauptstädte endlich mal so richtig überrannt und zerstört würden und nich' nur irgendein Riesenviech vor den Toren von IF rumläuft...^^


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Longdrink schrieb:


> na dann würde ich mal weniger bzw leiser die pokemon titelmusik hören, oder gegebenenfalls mal zum ohrenarzt gehen... kann sein das da was kaputt ist...
> alleine in den ersten 7 sek hört man 3 halbe worte, welche zusammengeschnitten wurden ..



Trotzdem kein Grund gleich beleidigend zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es kann auch eine einfache Wortpause sein..hört sich für mich zumindest so an. Beweise du mir das es nicht echt ist.^^ Und ich sagte ja..bewiesen ist es damit noch nicht wirklich. Der Questtext hingegen scheint mir allerdings ohne Zweifel echt.


----------



## RGBrain (8. November 2008)

Ist doch alles Voll Latte wir werden sehen was passiert.


----------



## Gilriad (8. November 2008)

Hui, dachte bisher ja immer Orgrimmar und Unterstadt... aber Sturmwind? Wär ja klasse hehe
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass es heute passiert *Hoffts*.


----------



## Bötsch (8. November 2008)

na lasst uns einfach ma abwarten wird schon lustig werden des kommende evend oder was es auch is^^

freu mich wieder zombie zusein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Longdrink (8. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Trotzdem kein Grund gleich beleidigend zu werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Beleidigend??? wtf nein das hast du falsch verstanden.. ich für meinen teil stehe aufs pokemon theme..

ne mal ernst also wünschen tue ichs mir natürlich auch, weil langsam wird es echt öde... aber ich finde es hört sich zusammengeshcnitten an.. kann auch sein das ich zu laut pokemon gehört habe, man hört immer das, was man will

in diesem sinne :

Ich will der Allerbeste sein, wie keiner vor mir war,
ganz allein' schnapp ich sie mir, ich kenne die gefahr

ich streife durch das ganze land, und suche weit und breit
das pokemon um zu  verstehen, was ihm diese macht verleiht

POKEMON!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddishar (8. November 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> og wird angegriffen und nen bisschen geschliffen mehr aber nicht (afaik). das von stormwind war mir neu, aber hat mich schon gewundert das die allianz nix abkriegt^^



Mehr erwarte ich auch nicht. Wäre doch Unsinn, den Hafen von Sturmwind zu implementieren, und dann Sturmwind komplett zu zerstören.


----------



## Flixl (8. November 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Priester4ever (8. November 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> ich spiele kein WoW mehr also kanns mir ja eigendlcih auch egal sein. aber ich finde dass die ganzen leute die sich über die, die "rumheulen", aufregen bestimmt alles nur spieler mit 70ger chars sind. mal dran gedacht dass es auch leute gibt die noch nicht so lange WoW spielen und deswegen noch nicht 70 sind? die werden nciht so viel zu lachen haben wenn sie nciht questen können oder durch so etwas nur beim spielen behindert werden. stellt euch mal vor ihr lauft mit lvl 20 durch sw und en lvl 70 mob kommt immer, egal ob ihrs wollt oder nciht , auf euch zu und haut euch mit einem schlag aus den socken. und dass imemr wieder bis ihr kein bock mehr habt.
> meiner meinung nach sollte man es an/aus schalten können unter einem bestimmten lvl ob man für die event npcs angreifbar ist doer nicht.



Blizzard hat beabsichtigt das das event den spielverlauf beeinflusst...für ALLE
...mmh...ich würd mich auch freuen wenn so ein event noch kpmmt...wie wir uns alle doch gut an das event vor BC erinnern können....*träum* XD


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> ich spiele kein WoW mehr also kanns mir ja eigendlcih auch egal sein. aber ich finde dass die ganzen leute die sich über die, die "rumheulen", aufregen bestimmt alles nur spieler mit 70ger chars sind. mal dran gedacht dass es auch leute gibt die noch nicht so lange WoW spielen und deswegen noch nicht 70 sind? die werden nciht so viel zu lachen haben wenn sie nciht questen können oder durch so etwas nur beim spielen behindert werden. stellt euch mal vor ihr lauft mit lvl 20 durch sw und en lvl 70 mob kommt immer, egal ob ihrs wollt oder nciht , auf euch zu und haut euch mit einem schlag aus den socken. und dass imemr wieder bis ihr kein bock mehr habt.
> meiner meinung nach sollte man es an/aus schalten können unter einem bestimmten lvl ob man für die event npcs angreifbar ist doer nicht.



Das steht hier auch nicht zur Debatte.^^ Hier geht es um ein kommendes Event von dem man noch nicht weiß wie es abläuft. Vielleicht wird es auch Safezonen geben? Weiß man noch nicht. Und außerdem hält das ganze ja nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit an.


----------



## Belsina5 (8. November 2008)

na da hoffen wir mal das bald was passiert
den zurzeit ist wow sowas von öde^^


----------



## zaramus (8. November 2008)

[eben denk ich auch wäre ja schmarrn wenn dann alle neuankömmlinge nicht mehr nach sw gehen könnten


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

Im moment ist es echt öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizzard hat ja gesagt es stünde noch etwas grooooßes bevor ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. November 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Wurde ja auch mal in Blau gesagt das die Zombies nur der Anfang waren. Mein Tipp ist heute oder morgen Abend.


Vielleicht auch erst übermorgen oder am Dienstag... oder Mittwoch um 23:45?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wann auch immer noch irgendwas kommt, Blizzards Timing ist diesmal einfach grottenschlecht und dieses "Event" ein richtiger Langweiler.
Mich würds nicht mehr wundern wenn erst am letzten Tag was passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (8. November 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

Sollte nichts passieren so sehe ich persönlich Storytechnisch keinen Grund nach Northrend zu reisen und mich dem LK zu stellen .
Wegen ein paar Ghulen?! Wegen ein paar Nekropolen?! Nein ! Es sollte schon etwas größeres passieren was auch die Abreise der
NPCs erklärt, wie z.b Highlord Varok Saurfang ... wo isser hin?! Urlaub machen in Northrend ? Einfach so?? Nene Blizzard schwache Leistung 
sollte es so bleiben.


----------



## Lisutari (8. November 2008)

Ist für mich zu 100% sicher das keien Hauptstadt weg kommt. Ist doch völlig Sinnfrei^^ 
Kann mir höchsten vorstellen das ein paar Mauern angeknakst werden für ein paar Wochen und dann ists wieder wie vorher.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

AvatôrNathrezimHorde schrieb:


> Sollte nichts passieren so sehe ich persönlich Storytechnisch keinen Grund nach Northrend zu reisen und mich dem LK zu stellen .
> Wegen ein paar Ghulen?! Wegen ein paar Nekropolen?! Nein ! Es sollte schon etwas größeres passieren was auch die Abreise der
> NPCs erklärt, wie z.b Highlord Varok Saurfang ... wo isser hin?! Urlaub machen in Northrend ? Einfach so?? Nene Blizzard schwache Leistung
> sollte es so bleiben.


naja ne invasion wär schwer wenn der kerl noch vorn stehen würde, der ist nahezu unbesiegbar


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

Schon klar das Saurfang unbesiegbar ist aber wieso ist dann Bolvar Fordragon auch weg? Der ist nich unbesiegbar ...


----------



## Balanvallet (8. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Goil Stormwind kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meinst du das jetz ernst??? oh mann dooo

naja auf jedenfall wär das mal lustig....frag mich wie das gestaltet wird....bestimmt so das man erstmal im chat die rote schrift sieht und dann nach und nach wellen....

Frostwyrms über den städten....yeahh^^


----------



## Elegost (8. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist für mich zu 100% sicher das keien Hauptstadt weg kommt. Ist doch völlig Sinnfrei^^
> Kann mir höchsten vorstellen das ein paar Mauern angeknakst werden für ein paar Wochen und dann ists wieder wie vorher.


ich glaube die wenigsten hier in diesem threat denken das eine Hauptstadt mal eben so von der Karte radiert wird.
Die werden ganz einfach bisschen verwüstet und  werden bestimmt wieder aufgebaut^^.


----------



## Lisutari (8. November 2008)

Elegost schrieb:


> ich glaube die wenigsten hier in diesem threat denken das eine Hauptstadt mal eben so von der Karte radiert wird.
> Die werden ganz einfach bisschen verwüstet und  werden bestimmt wieder aufgebaut^^.


Öhm ja, genau was ich gesagt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. November 2008)

AvatôrNathrezimHorde schrieb:


> Sollte nichts passieren so sehe ich persönlich Storytechnisch keinen Grund nach Northrend zu reisen und mich dem LK zu stellen .
> Wegen ein paar Ghulen?! Wegen ein paar Nekropolen?! [...] Nene Blizzard schwache Leistung sollte es so bleiben.


Warum Du nach Nordend gehen sollst?  
*WEIL DU ES KANNST UND BLIZZ 35€ DAFÜR IN DEN ARSCH BLÄST !!!*
Und wegen den neuen *EPIXXXXEN* zum sammeln und posen... für alle Kiddys sollte das Grund genug sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber getz ma im Ernst drinne, ich hab da auch wesentlich mehr erwartet als diese Halloween-Kindergarten-Party die sie uns bisher geboten haben.


----------



## Lisutari (8. November 2008)

Er hat doch extra Storytechnisch geschrieben....
Rein von dem her gesehen fände ich das event auch n bisschen arm, ist doch das Naxxramas Event (hat mir nur ein Gildi erzählt, bin BC Spielerin^^)


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

@ Vor-Vorposter: Lies meinen Post noch einmal RICHTIG durch da steht gut leserlich STORYTECHNISCH ...


----------



## Elegost (8. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Warum Du nach Nordend gehen sollst?
> *WEIL DU ES KANNST UND BLIZZ 35€ DAFÜR IN DEN ARSCH BLÄST !!!*
> Und wegen den neuen *EPIXXXXEN* zum sammeln und posen... für alle Kiddys sollte das Grund genug sein
> 
> ...


Die Frage war warum er STORY- technisch nach Nordend gehen soll.


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. November 2008)

AvatôrNathrezimHorde schrieb:


> @ Vor-Vorposter: Lies meinen Post noch einmal RICHTIG durch da steht gut leserlich STORYTECHNISCH ...


Ist mir nicht entgangen, daß du "storytechnisch" erwähnt hast. Ich hätte es wohl besser so ausdrüccken sollen:
_"Und wegen den neuen EPIXXXXEN zum sammeln und posen... für alle Kiddys sollte das Grund genug sein, *da brauchts keine weitere Story!*" _



Elegost schrieb:


> Die Frage war warum er STORY- technisch nach Nordend gehen soll.


War auch eine gute Frage die ich mir auch stelle, aber Blizz gibt einem bisher ja keinen guten oder schlechten Grund dafür.


----------



## Fuga89 (8. November 2008)

ja aber man kann es sich so vorstellen dass sw oder og dann einfach nur brennt und son paar von den vielen sinnlosen gebäuden kaputt sind
ungefähr so wie in strath oder dem alten dalaran

das fänd ich sogar mal richtig gut


----------



## Headsick (8. November 2008)

Evt. wird ja SW angegriffen und der Hafen ist ne Fluchtmöglichkeit nach Nordend...


----------



## Lisutari (8. November 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> [...] alten dalaran


Ich vermisse die Kuppel so, am Abend war die richtig romantisch. Was sich bliz dabei gedacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Vorposter, und wir in OG graben uns einen Tunnel oder wie?^^


----------



## Priester4ever (8. November 2008)

wer glaubt den alles an ein event dieser art?? un wer hällt es für rumgelaber??


----------



## Elegost (8. November 2008)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> wer glaubt den alles an ein event dieser art?? un wer hällt es für rumgelaber??


also ich glaube und hoffe das so ein  event kommt und das richtiges chaos herrscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber am besten ohne server lags , die machen immer alles kaputt


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. November 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> ja aber man kann es sich so vorstellen dass sw oder og dann einfach nur brennt und son paar von den vielen sinnlosen gebäuden kaputt sind
> ungefähr so wie in strath oder dem alten dalaran
> das fänd ich sogar mal richtig gut


Ich will nicht hoffen das sie nur ein simples Feuer hinrotzen und die Stadtwachen sagen einem:
_"Das war der pöse pöse LichKing. Geh ma nach´m Nordend und hau dem Doofi kräftig den frostigen Arsch!"_



Priester4ever schrieb:


> wer glaubt den alles an ein event dieser art?? un wer hällt es für rumgelaber??


Eigentlich warte ich immer noch auf ein *EVENT*. Sieht aber bisher nicht danach aus, daß es ein wirklich GROSSES wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (8. November 2008)

Ich denke am Tag vor dem Release werden die Städte zerstört. Dann geben einen die überlebenden Wachen, bzw. der König/ Kriegshäuptling selbst die Quest sofort eine Offensive gegen Arthas zu starten. Im Laufe der ersten Wochen wird es dann Quests geben, mit deinen wie bei AQ, Ressourcen für den Wiederaufbau der Städte gesammelt werden. Es wird uns aufjedenfall noch etwas Besonderes erwarten!


----------



## Jebisu (8. November 2008)

wer lesen und in dem falle hören kann ist klar im vorteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wer net hat pech und sollte sich überraschen lassen 

jedoch nen tipp es geht um kinder rest denkt euch selber


----------



## Lisutari (8. November 2008)

Nein, ist sehr unwarscheinlich, BLizzard nimmt doch nicht die Haupttreffpunkte der Spieler weg...


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. November 2008)

Sagst Du uns auch WAS wir lesen oder hören sollen???


----------



## Flanko (8. November 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> überlegt mal
> das würde 0 sinn machen
> denn wie sollte man denn dann das achievment erreichen, indem man alle city bosse legt
> wenn 1 bzw 2 davon tot sind^^


Da merkt man du bist ein ,,volln00b´´ dazu sollte man nichts mehr posten .



Elegost schrieb:


> also ich glaube und hoffe das so ein  event kommt und das richtiges chaos herrscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hoffe ich auch , Serverlaggs wird es wahrscheinlich geben aber keine bösen .

Hoffentlich stürzen die Mauern von Sw ein würde eine super Einleitung zum neuen PvPsystem werden , noch besser als Untoter Seuchenkatap zu bedienen und Sw/Ogg angreifen zu können .


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. November 2008)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> wer glaubt den alles an ein event dieser art?? un wer hällt es für rumgelaber??




Das hat nix mit glauben zu tun.
Blueposts und News lesen und aus glauben wird wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (8. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Nein, ist sehr unwarscheinlich, BLizzard nimmt doch nicht die Haupttreffpunkte der Spieler weg...



Oh doch, das werden sie. Doch dann kommen unsere "Freunde" die Heuler und Mimimirufer und Blizzard beendet das Event mit den Worten "das war alles so geplant". Na, kommts wem bekannt vor?


----------



## Tyranei (8. November 2008)

Also keine Stadt wird ausradiert. Es wird evtl. überrannt werden und den Spielverlauf in den Städten gewaltigt stören aber das ist der Sinn. Wer jetzt rumheult das er sowas scheiße findet kann sich nen Lolli schnappen und sich auf die stille Treppe setzten. Es ist nen zeitlich begrentztes Event und wird ja nicht für immer so bleiben. Außerdem schon mal was von der oft gerühmten Ruhe vor dem Sturm gehört ;D


----------



## Gwendoline1983 (8. November 2008)

Ich weiss ned ob das gewollt is abba es stehen ja in Ogrimmar diese Argentumtypen mit ihrem Zelt rum. und seit heute kommen die Og Wachen und hauen die Typen imemr um. Gewollt oder ned das is hier die Frage^^. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vieleicht ein Zeichen von den Göttern (blizzard)^^


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Gwendoline1983 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ned ob das gewollt is abba es stehen ja in Ogrimmar diese Argentumtypen mit ihrem Zelt rum. und seit heute kommen die Og Wachen und hauen die Typen imemr um. Gewollt oder ned das is hier die Frage^^.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die wachen hauen die argentumtypen um? sicher das es keine spieler sind?


----------



## Gwendoline1983 (8. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> die wachen hauen die argentumtypen um? sicher das es keine spieler sind?




Nein es sind keine Spieler. Deswegen versteh ich das ja ned . auch als Spieler kann man die ja ned angreifen


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Gwendoline1983 schrieb:


> Nein es sind keine Spieler. Deswegen versteh ich das ja ned . auch als Spieler kann man die ja ned angreifen


muss ein bug sein denke ich


----------



## Rhokan (8. November 2008)

Nur so nebenbei:

Es ist äußert merkwürdig das wichtige NPCs wie Saurfang nichtmehr in Ogrimmar sind, die Warsong-Festung sehr, sehr groß, für ein normales Questdörfchen ist und nirgends und in keiner Quest in Northrend Thrall erwähnt wird (so wie er etwa in in Nargrand in BC war)


----------



## Perais (8. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei:
> 
> Es ist äußert merkwürdig das wichtige NPCs wie Saurfang nichtmehr in Ogrimmar sind, die Warsong-Festung sehr, sehr groß, für ein normales Questdörfchen ist und nirgends und in keiner Quest in Northrend Thrall erwähnt wird (so wie er etwa in in Nargrand in BC war)



Das thrall in nagrand erwähnt wird könnte daran liegen das er ursprünglich von dort kommt


----------



## GK15 (8. November 2008)

andererseits...würde thrall sterben, würde das garantiert in nordend erwähnt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3ngy (8. November 2008)

Wird aufjedenfall interesant werden wenn sw und og überannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich mal wieder was zu tun ^^


----------



## tworten (8. November 2008)

vllt ist es ja so ,dass man ,weil og kaputt ist, nach northend muss und iwelche sammelquests machen muss um die städte wieder aufzubaun
is aber nur eine wage theorie x)


----------



## Sauren (8. November 2008)

die nekropoln werden weng auf og und sw schießen es rennen massig untote rein um Horde/Allianz leuten angst ein zu Jagen was diese dann als Kriegserklärung auffassen und nach norend aufbrechen

Der Angriff könnte volgendermassen ablaufen:
beispiel OG

es tauchen mehr als eine nekropole auf massen von frostwyrms fliegen über die stadt untote rennen durch die gassen gebäude brennen überall kämpfen wachen und spieler gegen die untoten der geißel man hört irgendwann wärend des geschenhens den lich fuzi was schreien und wenn alles vorbei is schreit er nochma und dann gehts auf nach nordend um den typen da ma so richtich eins auf die F.... zu geben

das ganze könnte am mittwoch ablaufen oder heute und in mehreren angriffs wellen bis mittwoch

lasst euch überaschen wird hoffentlich ne dicke nummer die da kommt^^


----------



## Ekim (8. November 2008)

Ich denke mal die Städte werden, wenn angegriffen, doch zumindest überleben. Blizz hat doch extra den Hafen in SW und vor Og den extra Turm als Startpunkte nach Nordend eingeführt. Wäre doch sinnfrei. Und so viel Witz traue ich denen dann doch nicht zu, etwas neu zu implementieren und sofort wieder vernichten zu lassen. Dann müssten die ja andere Möglichkeiten schaffen um nach Nordend zu gelangen. Obwohl ein Portal schnell errichtet wäre.

Ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Crosis (8. November 2008)

das war zu erwarten. ich meine die frage war eigentlich nur welche haupstadt es sein wird da ja vor jeder eine nekropole rumschwebt. und nur weil die paar gebiete angegriffen werden, würde ich doch nicht nach nordend reisen besonders weil die gebiete goblins bzw argentumdämmerung gehörten oder einfach nur sinnlos im nirgendwo stattfanden^^


----------



## Xyliandra (8. November 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was kommt, ich denke aber dennoch dass es ein Angriff auf die Hauptstädte geben wird, Bilder von angreifenden Frostwyrms gibts ja eh schon auf der offiziellen Page...

Aber in Sachen Weltevents lässt sich Blizz normalerweise nicht lumpen, da wird noch was großes kommen, ich hoffe nur dass das auch so groß ausfällt und keine rücksicht auf die whiner genommen wird


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei:
> 
> Es ist äußert merkwürdig das wichtige NPCs wie Saurfang nichtmehr in Ogrimmar sind, die Warsong-Festung sehr, sehr groß, für ein normales Questdörfchen ist und nirgends und in keiner Quest in Northrend Thrall erwähnt wird (so wie er etwa in in Nargrand in BC war)



Ich finde den Ansatz interessant.^^ Wird Thrall sterben oder nicht? Ich weiß es bereits, aber werde es an der Stelle nicht preisgeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

als ob du es weißt -.- @hexenkind und wenn ja dann poste es mit einem 



Spoiler



Spoiler Tag


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

AvatôrNathrezimHorde schrieb:


> als ob du es weißt -.- @hexenkind und wenn ja dann poste es mit einem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ich weiß es. Warum Spoiler Tag? Ich habe nichts gespoilert sondern lediglich mitspekuliert.^^


----------



## Genker (8. November 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Da merkt man du bist ein ,,volln00b´´ dazu sollte man nichts mehr posten .



Weiß nicht wer hier der "volln00b" ist....

Warum hast du eig gepostet?!


----------



## Shamman (8. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde den Ansatz interessant.^^ Wird Thrall sterben oder nicht? Ich weiß es bereits, aber werde es an der Stelle nicht preisgeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja wegen dem video oder
also zumindest saurfang weiß man ja scho was mit dem passiert


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Shamman schrieb:


> ja wegen dem video oder
> also zumindest saurfang weiß man ja scho was mit dem passiert


in dem video ist das doch saurfang junior oder


----------



## Sessin (8. November 2008)

Aber warum sollte das dann gerade den Erfolg geben "Alter Fuchs" der wäre dann ja nicht mehr machbar...


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Shamman schrieb:


> ja wegen dem video oder
> also zumindest saurfang weiß man ja scho was mit dem passiert


DAS war jetzt ein Spoiler^^
Und der hat nichts mit dem Event vor der Erweiterung zutun.


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> DAS war jetzt ein Spoiler^^
> Und der hat nichts mit dem Event vor der Erweiterung zutun.


upsi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamman (8. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> in dem video ist das doch saurfang junior oder



nee der Saurfang


Hexenkind schrieb:


> DAS war jetzt ein Spoiler^^
> Und der hat nichts mit dem Event vor der Erweiterung zutun.


Was meinste damit


----------



## Lefrondon (8. November 2008)

Das ist nicht das Event vor der Erweiterung, sondern das Event zur Eröffnung der Eiskronenzitadelle-Das ist da wo Arthas sein Hasu wohnt ;-)

Editin ich zumindest der Meinung^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. November 2008)

Jebisu schrieb:


> jedoch nen tipp es geht um kinder rest denkt euch selber





Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde den Ansatz interessant.^^ Wird Thrall sterben oder nicht? Ich weiß es bereits, aber werde es an der Stelle nicht preisgeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich vermute mal:

Thrall wacht morgen früh völlig gaga auf, geht zum Waisenhaus und frißt die Kinder. In den nächsten Tagen macht er eine Weltreise (immer noch völlig benebelt) und frißt auch die Waisenkinder in Shattrath und Sturmwind. Er wird von den Wachen des Königs niedergeknüppelt und beim Verhör behauptet er, der LichKing hätte es von ihm verlangt. Als Druckmittel hat er Thralls Frau Brundildo entfüht und droht sie umzunatzen.
Völlig angewidert von den Gräultaten des nordischen Noobs erklären die Waisenkinderfachverkäuferinnen dem LichKing den Krieg und sie stürmen mit Stricknadeln bewaffnet die Festung des Frostigen. Leider schaffen sie es nichtmal durchs Haupttor, da ihnen schon von den Wachen die Birnen abgeschraubt werden.
Mittwoch Morgen erhalten die Chefs von Allianz, Horde und der Shattrath-Schlümpfe ein Paket mit den weggebämsten Murmeln ihrer Waisenperlen und dem Teddy von Waise X worauf hin alle Anführer eine Generalmobilmachung anordnen.
Punkt Mitternacht zum 13. erscheint über den Köpfen der versammelten Armeen an den Häfen und Zeppelinlandeplätzen eine Astralprojektion vom Obergott Bar´schnack Obama welcher mit einem fetzigen _"Change we can believe in"_ den Beginn der Invasion Nordends einleitet.


Sowas in der Art halte ich für durchaus realistisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (8. November 2008)

Shamman schrieb:


> nee der Saurfang



Das ist Saurfang Jr. der "richtige" Hochfürst Saurfang steht in der Warsong Festung


----------



## Lefrondon (8. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal:
> 
> Thrall wacht morgen früh völlig gaga auf, geht zum Waisenhaus und frißt die Kinder. In den nächsten Tagen macht er eine Weltreise (immer noch völlig benebelt) und frißt auch die Waisenkinder in Shattrath und Sturmwind. Er wird von den Wachen des Königs niedergeknüppelt und beim Verhör behauptet er, der LichKing hätte es von ihm verlangt. Als Druckmittel hat er Thralls Frau Brundildo entfüht und droht sie umzunatzen.
> Völlig angewidert von den Gräultaten des nordischen Noobs erklären die Waisenkinderfachverkäuferinnen dem LichKing den Krieg und sie stürmen mit Stricknadeln bewaffnet die Festung des Frostigen. Leider schaffen sie es nichtmal durchs Haupttor, da ihnen schon von den Wachen die Birnen abgeschraubt werden.
> ...


Du hast ne nette Fantasie^^


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal:
> 
> Thrall wacht morgen früh völlig gaga auf, geht zum Waisenhaus und frißt die Kinder. In den nächsten Tagen macht er eine Weltreise (immer noch völlig benebelt) und frißt auch die Waisenkinder in Shattrath und Sturmwind. Er wird von den Wachen des Königs niedergeknüppelt und beim Verhör behauptet er, der LichKing hätte es von ihm verlangt. Als Druckmittel hat er Thralls Frau Brundildo entfüht und droht sie umzunatzen.
> Völlig angewidert von den Gräultaten des nordischen Noobs erklären die Waisenkinderfachverkäuferinnen dem LichKing den Krieg und sie stürmen mit Stricknadeln bewaffnet die Festung des Frostigen. Leider schaffen sie es nichtmal durchs Haupttor, da ihnen schon von den Wachen die Birnen abgeschraubt werden.
> ...


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (8. November 2008)

Fänds echt cool wenn sone große invasion kommt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (8. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal:
> 
> Thrall wacht morgen früh völlig gaga auf, geht zum Waisenhaus und frißt die Kinder. In den nächsten Tagen macht er eine Weltreise (immer noch völlig benebelt) und frißt auch die Waisenkinder in Shattrath und Sturmwind. Er wird von den Wachen des Königs niedergeknüppelt und beim Verhör behauptet er, der LichKing hätte es von ihm verlangt. Als Druckmittel hat er Thralls Frau Brundildo entfüht und droht sie umzunatzen.
> Völlig angewidert von den Gräultaten des nordischen Noobs erklären die Waisenkinderfachverkäuferinnen dem LichKing den Krieg und sie stürmen mit Stricknadeln bewaffnet die Festung des Frostigen. Leider schaffen sie es nichtmal durchs Haupttor, da ihnen schon von den Wachen die Birnen abgeschraubt werden.
> ...



Super Idee xD


----------



## Darkdamien (8. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal:
> 
> Thrall wacht morgen früh völlig gaga auf, geht zum Waisenhaus und frißt die Kinder. In den nächsten Tagen macht er eine Weltreise (immer noch völlig benebelt) und frißt auch die Waisenkinder in Shattrath und Sturmwind. Er wird von den Wachen des Königs niedergeknüppelt und beim Verhör behauptet er, der LichKing hätte es von ihm verlangt. Als Druckmittel hat er Thralls Frau Brundildo entfüht und droht sie umzunatzen.
> Völlig angewidert von den Gräultaten des nordischen Noobs erklären die Waisenkinderfachverkäuferinnen dem LichKing den Krieg und sie stürmen mit Stricknadeln bewaffnet die Festung des Frostigen. Leider schaffen sie es nichtmal durchs Haupttor, da ihnen schon von den Wachen die Birnen abgeschraubt werden.
> ...


hehe sehr gut *lol*


----------



## Fuga89 (8. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde den Ansatz interessant.^^ Wird Thrall sterben oder nicht? Ich weiß es bereits, aber werde es an der Stelle nicht preisgeben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm nochmal dazu, es gab doch ein video von blizz indem gezeigt wurde wie ein mensch mit schild aus sturmwind udn ein ork zwei armeen angeführt haben und dann beid er schlacht am tor zum gletscher gefallen sind.

also wenn es nicht thrall und der könig sind könnte ich mir nurnoch hellscream und windsor vorstellen


----------



## Koshdrago (8. November 2008)

des in dem video des du meinst is saurfang junior, und Fordragon, und thrall wird nich sterben..  das sind fakten^^


----------



## Dimortii (8. November 2008)

Es wird ganz sicher nicht so sein das Sw und Og weg von der Karte sind...wofür wäre denn wohl Sw Hafen?

Ich denke eher die Mauern sind ein wenig kaputt, die straßen sind leer und überall liegen leichen und das für einige zeit aber irgendwann ist Sw/Og dann wieder aufgebaut und alles wie vorher.
Aber da Arthas gewagt hat uns so hart an zu greifen haben wir einen Grund nach Northrend zu gehen.

Die Auslöschung Lordaerons, den Tod von Uther und menethil und Frostmourne holen sind für mich zwar Gründe genug aber so ne Epische Schlacht hät ich auch gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> Öhm nochmal dazu, es gab doch ein video von blizz indem gezeigt wurde wie ein mensch mit schild aus sturmwind udn ein ork zwei armeen angeführt haben und dann beid er schlacht am tor zum gletscher gefallen sind.
> 
> also wenn es nicht thrall und der könig sind könnte ich mir nurnoch hellscream und windsor vorstellen



Ich kenne die Videos und die Events rund um selbiges, aber ich will ja nichts spoilern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. November 2008)

Dimortii schrieb:


> Die Auslöschung Lordaerons, den Tod von Uther und menethil und Frostmourne holen sind für mich zwar Gründe genug aber so ne Epische Schlacht hät ich auch gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


UTHER =>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<= IST TOT?     *Warum??? WARUUUUUM????* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Falls Du nur den andern Uther meinst, außer seiner Frau Ute kann sich doch bestimmt keiner mehr an den erinnern und die ist doch sicher selbst bei der Vernichtung Lordaerons umgekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achillesdm (8. November 2008)

Es wird genau das selbe Event geben wie in der Beta, nehmlich genau garnix. Nach der Pleite mit dem schwachsinnigen Zombieevent wird sich Blizz hüten noch mehr solchen Mist zu verzapfen, also wird nix passieren was auch besser so ist. Was solls auch? Interesiert doch eh keinen ob OG uns SW nen paar Tahe platt sind oder net, solange das Addon net raus ist stehen in OG eh nur die ganzen Poser rum und wegen AH oder Bank muss ich net unbedingt nach OG.


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

Abwarten ...
Die Zeichen sind mehr als eindeutig und das weiss auch die Mehrheit der hier anwesenden Member.
Die Frage ist nur wann , in welchem Ausmaß und welche Folgen wird es für das Design der Städte haben.


----------



## Achillesdm (8. November 2008)

Auswirkungen auf das Design der Städte? Garkeine so wie das Event falls es den überhaupt kommt wieder endet sehen die Städte genauso aus wie vorher. Mir ist es egal ob die OG und SW einebenen oder nicht ist eh uninteresant.


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Achillesdm schrieb:


> Auswirkungen auf das Design der Städte? Garkeine so wie das Event falls es den überhaupt kommt wieder endet sehen die Städte genauso aus wie vorher. Mir ist es egal ob die OG und SW einebenen oder nicht ist eh uninteresant.



Nur weil es in der Beta nichts gab muss das noch lange nichts heißen.^^


----------



## Elegost (8. November 2008)

Achillesdm schrieb:


> Auswirkungen auf das Design der Städte? Garkeine so wie das Event falls es den überhaupt kommt wieder endet sehen die Städte genauso aus wie vorher. Mir ist es egal ob die OG und SW einebenen oder nicht ist eh uninteresant.



sei doch froh das mal was neues kommt un nicht immer wieder das selbe sich in wow wiederholt...


----------



## Achillesdm (8. November 2008)

Es wird sich aber nix ändern genausowenig wie Saurfang oder Thrall sterben werden. Man braucht ja beide noch bei der Questreihe bei der Saurfang jun. stirbt.


----------



## Hexenkind (8. November 2008)

Achillesdm schrieb:


> Es wird sich aber nix ändern genausowenig wie Saurfang oder Thrall sterben werden. Man braucht ja beide noch bei der Questreihe bei der Saurfang jun. stirbt.


Bezüglich der Städte weiß man es noch nicht..ich denke wenn man das schon in der Beta gemacht hätte wäre einfach die Überraschung weg gewesen. Und wenn du spoilerst dann verwende bitte den Spoiler Tag, denn manche wollen sich die Geschichte vielleicht nicht vorher verderben.


----------



## SeRuM (8. November 2008)

Wenn OG ausgelöschtwird dann weil es ein geheimer plan ist von thrall um alle zu täuschen ^^


----------



## Dropz (8. November 2008)

Ich fände es Grundsätzlich nicht gut wenn Og und Sw ausgelöscht werden würden,die gehören einfach dazu!


----------



## AvatôrNathrezimHorde (8. November 2008)

Noch einmal ... die Städte verschwinden nicht von der Karte ... Orgrimmar wird ein bissel "geschliffen" siehe Questtext: The razing of Orgrimmar bla bla bla ...


----------



## Achillesdm (8. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Städte weiß man es noch nicht..ich denke wenn man das schon in der Beta gemacht hätte wäre einfach die Überraschung weg gewesen. Und wenn du spoilerst dann verwende bitte den Spoiler Tag, denn manche wollen sich die Geschichte vielleicht nicht vorher verderben.



Spoiler Tag? Zuwas? Wir sind hier bei Buffed, wer hier ist den interesiert das Spoilern eh net ansonsten dürfte er seid Monaten schon net mehr hier sein. Ausserdem bin ich eh viel zu faul um ensthaft zu spoilern das ist mir viel zu mühselig auseinander zu basteln wer wann wen bekämpft oder umbringt oder warum.


----------



## Maxugon (8. November 2008)

Ich würde mich freuen ^^ Genauso wie in der Schlachtzugsinstanz "Hyial" ,immer verschiedene Wellen ,dazwischen Bosse und vom verdunkelten Himmel kommen dann Gargoyles oder so^^


----------



## mekry (8. November 2008)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> @ Avane x.X
> 
> Niveau IST 'ne Handcreme!





emm fast nivea is ne handcreme aber is fast das selbe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg euer mekry


----------



## Vampirgott (8. November 2008)

mekry schrieb:


> emm fast nivea is ne handcreme aber is fast das selbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat schon vor ein paar Seiten wer anderes geantwortet. -.-


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

ich würde sagen, dass og und sw massiv zerkloppt werden und dann sind zwar die wichtigsten dinge (kampfmeister,bank,ah, thrall, menschenkönig, etc.) zwar wider da aber hallt in ner verwüsteten version der jeweiligen hauptstadt. fünd ich ne ganz gute lösung und würde auch dazu passen, dass blizz mehr geschichte ins wow bringen will.


----------



## Alpax (8. November 2008)

Neltharion hat ja auch schonma SW zerstört und .. sieht mans heute noch ?


----------



## Rhokan (8. November 2008)

Saurfang wurde bestimmt nicht entfernt wegen der Story, weil er nach Northrend geht, sondern weil sonst die Auslöschung spieltechnisch nicht möglich wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (8. November 2008)

Wäre schon mal lustig,wenn die Hauptstädte demoliert werden würden.
Bin ja jetzt lvl 62 und könnte auch ein bisschen mitmischen^^

Aber die Geisel kann der Horde nicht das Wasser reichen und wir werden sie schlagen:
 FÜR DIE HORDE!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTankWars (8. November 2008)

also Kargath is down ...ka ob das einfach nur mal wieder typisch is oder vll was damit zu tun hat?
hoffen tu ich natürlich letzteres (wobei dann ja alle down sein sollten?)

naja. ich halte euch auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Itto (8. November 2008)

Ich fänds klasse wenn Sw und Og niedergemacht werden und die jeweiligen Fraktionen müssen die Städte dann wieder durch Daily´s aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann kommt mal nen bisschen Abwechslung rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Néstron15 (8. November 2008)

geil wär wenn ogrimmar angegriffen wird und iwie am 2 tag , wenn schon fast alles von der geißel erobert wurde dann die anderen hauptstädte mit ihren armeen kommen würden.

Also würd ich cool finden


----------



## busaku (8. November 2008)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Quelle war ein Spieler aus dem offiziellen Forum im offiziellen Thread zum Zombieevent.



Was dank vieler Flames kaputtgemacht wurde.. ma schaun, ob Blizz das immernoch durchzieht..


----------



## Xyliandra (8. November 2008)

in 10 mins wissma mehr^^


----------



## Tal (9. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Dein Post hat 0 Sinn


Dein Post hat 0 Sinn alta


----------



## Hexenkind (9. November 2008)

Und? Irgendetwas los?^^


----------



## Arkoras (9. November 2008)

Spoiler:

Für alle die es immer noch nicht begriffen haben:

*Hochfürst SAURFANG* wird NICHT sterben, er ist praktisch unbesiegbar (wer schonmal versucht hat ihn anzugreifen wird wissen was ich meine)

Jüngling! man beachte Jüngling Saurfang wir sterben. 

Hier der unterschied: http://www.wowwiki.com/Varok_Saurfang  <-Stärkster Horde NPC


http://www.wowwiki.com/Saurfang_the_Younger  <- Sein Sohn, der sterben wird.

So, sry aber manche wollen es einfach nicht verstehen.

Zurück zum Thema, es würde sinn machen, immerhin haben sie Saurfang aus Orgrimmar entfernt, jetzt könnte die Geißel OG erstürmen.


----------



## Xyliandra (9. November 2008)

also ich hab nix feststellen können


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

> Neltharion hat ja auch schonma SW zerstört und .. sieht mans heute noch ?



? wann hat detahwing bitte sw zerstört?


----------



## Elegost (9. November 2008)

ich glaube das war in nem wow-buch


----------



## KArzzor (9. November 2008)

mhm, naja morgen beginnt der event vieleicht...hoffen und cola trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

also bei wowwiki (wo auch die bücher beachtet sind) steht bei stormwind und neltharion nichts davon

SW wurde 1mal wieder aufgebaut.....


----------



## Anastar (9. November 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Stimmt Also Tot der Horde *hust* musste sein sry bin Ally^^



Kann ich natürlich auch entgegnen "Tod der Allianzschwächlinge". Mach ich aber nicht *FG*

Ich denke, daß am 11.11. bis zum 12.11. 23.59 noch so einiges in den beiden Fraktionshauptstädten (SW und OG) passieren wird.
War ja zu Pre-BC auch so.
Ob da die Städte geschliffen werden, ich laß mich zumindest überraschen


----------



## Maxugon (9. November 2008)

Es wird halt irgendwas bis Donnerstag passieren oder vllt. fängt das Mittwoch Mittags an und hält bis 25. November oder so^^ könnte ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Damatar (9. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> also bei wowwiki (wo auch die bücher beachtet sind) steht bei stormwind und neltharion nichts davon
> 
> SW wurde 1mal wieder aufgebaut.....


 intro warcraft 2 und die alinze muste zusehen wie sturmwind niederbrante ! wer das strategie speilma hat einfach ma das intro ansehen das wist ihrs


----------



## Hexenkind (9. November 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> intro warcraft 2 und die alinze muste zusehen wie sturmwind niederbrante ! wer das strategie speilma hat einfach ma das intro ansehen das wist ihrs


Also ich seh da nichts:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU-n8UZM5Cc


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

ja STormwind wurde in WC1 von den Orks überannt-> Menschen flüchten nach Lordaron = wc2 intro

aber nix von deathwing!


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (9. November 2008)

Wenn Sturmwind zerstört wird, warum stellt Blizzard dann den neuen König + Thron dorthin? o.O


----------



## Nyscha (9. November 2008)

Sturmwind wurde überrannt und anschließend wurde aus den Bewohner die ersten Todesritter   -  so hab ich das mal iwo gelesen


/edit



> Wenn Sturmwind zerstört wird, warum stellt Blizzard dann den neuen König + Thron dorthin? o.O




Vorposts gelesen ?


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

neee...die ersten Todesritter waren die Hexenmeister von Guldan die von Doomhammer abgeshclachtet worden sind, dann hatsie gildan wieder belebt.....

der aller erste und mächtigste war Teron Gorefiend (ka wie der auf D heisst, der im black temple)


----------



## Damatar (9. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Also ich seh da nichts:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU-n8UZM5Cc


nix sehen höhren ps schau dir das ding ma auf deutsch an das weist du was ich meine  O.o kommt der mir mitdem englischen ding, hallo das game gabs deustch synchro damals
pps hier hassu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld2rktzCCog


----------



## Hexenkind (9. November 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> nix sehen höhren ps schau dir das ding ma auf deutsch an das weist du was ich meine  O.o kommt der mir mitdem englischen ding, hallo das game gabs deustch synchro damals
> pps hier hassu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld2rktzCCog



Es ging ja auch um Deathwing..und der hatte mit der Zerstörung nichts am Hut.


----------



## Damatar (9. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Es ging ja auch um Deathwing..und der hatte mit der Zerstörung nichts am Hut.


ja gut da geb ich dir recht , die zerstörung is aber fakt^^^nur durch die horde selbst


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

das sagen wir doch shcon die ganze zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ja STormwind wurde in WC1 von den Orks überannt-> Menschen flüchten nach Lordaron = wc2 intro
> 
> aber nix von deathwing!


----------



## Dragó82 (9. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> neee...die ersten Todesritter waren die Hexenmeister von Guldan die von Doomhammer abgeshclachtet worden sind, dann hatsie gildan wieder belebt.....
> 
> der aller erste und mächtigste war Teron Gorefiend (ka wie der auf D heisst, der im black temple)




eigendlich stimmt beides schau:



> Teron Blutschatten. Ein Mitglied des Schattenrats von Gul'dan. Während des ersten Krieges wurde er von Orgrim Schicksalshammer getötet. Von Guldan wurde der Geist Terons und vieler anderer Hexenmeister in die toten Körper menschlicher Paladine transveriert und als Untote wiedererweckt. Im 2. Krieg führte Teron die Streitkräfte der Todesritter in die Schlacht


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

ay, stimmt

sie haben die Körper als Hüllen genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tjaja pragmatisch muss man sein ^^


----------



## Hexenkind (9. November 2008)

Ich mach mich gerade ein wenig heiß:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPqntp7ivMM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (9. November 2008)

daethwing tauch erst meines wissen in wc2 auf


----------



## Damatar (9. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich mach mich gerade ein wenig heiß:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPqntp7ivMM
> 
> 
> ...


sowas erwarte ich die tage auch^^


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

ja...nach dem der brunnen der ewigkeit zerstört wurde, wird er erst wieder am ende vom wc2 erwähnt, dass er seinen tod vortäuschte und ins meer gefallen is

edit: damn youtube geht auf der arbeit nicht


----------



## Hexenkind (9. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aghKlg_6OgM

Noch heißer geht es nicht. xD


----------



## Arkoras (9. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aghKlg_6OgM
> 
> Noch heißer geht es nicht. xD



Mir wurde schlecht, nein ernsthaft, mir wurde wirklich schlecht als ich das gesehen habe!


----------



## Charlie_22 (9. November 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das SW platt gemacht wird. Warum dann erst die Arbeit mit dem neuen Hafen in SW. Das wäre unsinnig


----------



## Arkoras (9. November 2008)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das SW platt gemacht wird. Warum dann erst die Arbeit mit dem neuen Hafen in SW. Das wäre unsinnig



Ähm, man wird im RL auch nicht gefragt, wenn irgendwo ein Krieg ausbricht...och, jetzt haben wir den schönen Hafen gebaut, das dürft ihr nicht kaputtmachen, klar?


----------



## Schlamm (9. November 2008)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das SW platt gemacht wird. Warum dann erst die Arbeit mit dem neuen Hafen in SW. Das wäre unsinnig


Das ist doch nur für das Event! Die machen den nicht den erdbodengleich sondern die lassen wahrscheinlich, wenn überhaupt, ein paar Gebäude brennen eun paarin Panik laufende NPCS und das wird nach ein paar Tagern wieder verschwinden....man man

Und was kaputt ist lässt sich auch wieder aufbauen, auch den Hafen!


----------



## Annovella (9. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Dein Post hat 0 Sinn



Der Post hat wohl Sinn?....


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. November 2008)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das SW platt gemacht wird. Warum dann erst die Arbeit mit dem neuen Hafen in SW. Das wäre unsinnig




soll dieser post etwa gegen das event sprechen so wie bei dem zombie event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandolito (9. November 2008)

Das war bisher immerso, bevor die Testserver runtergefahren wurden, wurden die Hauptstädte von irgendwelchen "Monster" etc heimgesucht und absolut planiert. War für alle ein Riesenspass, vor allem da man direkt gegen die GM antreten konnte, auch Ragnaros und Konsorten wurden dort schon gesichtet.
Dieses Event fand nur auf den Testservern statt, aber vielleicht gibts ja auch noch was für die Liverserver, so wie das Undercity event.


----------



## PTK (9. November 2008)

also bis jetzt bin ich nicht nur von blizz, sondern auch von einem großteil der wow community enttäuscht.. es ist ein opening event mein gott da mimimit man nicht so rum ich wurde auch schon infiziert, na und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habt spaß und macht nen dicken ghoul raid auf.. aber is ja jetzt eh vorbei.. mal gespannt was blizz vor wotlk noch so verzapft^^


----------



## Rhaskhur (9. November 2008)

HIER DIE AUFLÖSUNG ZU DEATHWING UND STURMWIND:
deathwing hat sich als mensch verkleidet und das Menschen-Königreich Arathi vor die hunde gebracht als die orcs kamen war Sw geschwächt und verlor den kampf.


----------



## hey dude (9. November 2008)

ich fänds übel fett, wenn es einen angriff auf og oder sw geben würde!


----------



## Schleppel (9. November 2008)

> HIER DIE AUFLÖSUNG ZU DEATHWING UND STURMWIND:
> deathwing hat sich als mensch verkleidet und das Menschen-Königreich Arathi vor die hunde gebracht als die orcs kamen war Sw geschwächt und verlor den kampf.



ja aber jemand hat gemeint "Deathwing hat SW auch zerstört und man sieht nix mehr" was ja genau genommen dann nicht stimmt

aber darauf herumzureiten ist wohl inzwscihen ausser der interessen aller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (9. November 2008)

Ach ja: Wenn nicht alle rumgeflamt hätten hätte Bliz das Event nicht beendet, dann müssten die Leute die jetzt rumflamen weil nichts mehr kommt nicht rumflamen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. November 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Ach ja: Wenn nicht alle rumgeflamt hätten hätte Bliz das Event nicht beendet, dann müssten die Leute die jetzt rumflamen weil nichts mehr kommt nicht rumflamen.


Umso ärmer ist es von Blizzard, daß sie den Heulerein der Leute nachgegeben und das Event abgebrochen haben.
An die "wie geplant beendet"-Begründung glaub ich immer noch nicht, dafür ist die Pause danach zu groß.

Aber das ist ja das selbe wie bei den ständigen Klassen-Nerfs... wenn nur genug Leute rumjammern gibt Blizzard klein bei und ändert munter drauf los anstatt ihr Ding durchzuziehen.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (9. November 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Dein Post hat 0 Sinn



Und der?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also ich fände es echt ma spannend ... vor allem weil mich WoW immoment ein wenig langweilt. Addon steht vor der Tür & nichts ist mehr los :x


----------



## Grinatus (9. November 2008)

Also ich fände es cool das Orgrimmar in der Höhlen der Zeit spielbar wird wo die Geißel die eingenommen hat und vollkommen zerstört hat oder wie sie am 11.11  noch ein versuch der Invasion der Geißel.  Irgendwo wurde schon gesagt alle Hauptstädte werden am 11.11 angegriffen mit Geißelbossen. Man könnte sich bei Thrall versammeln und dann wenn sie soweit vordringen schlagen wir zurück. (Oder halt bei dem Allianzkönig mir schnuppe)


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. November 2008)

Ich war heut noch garnicht online, aber da hier auch nur weiter vermutet wird nehm ich mal stark an, daß am heutigen Sonntag wieder mal nichts passiert ist in der World of SchnarchEvent, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (9. November 2008)

Grinatus schrieb:


> Also ich fände es cool das Orgrimmar in der Höhlen der Zeit spielbar wird wo die Geißel die eingenommen hat und vollkommen zerstört hat oder wie sie am 11.11  noch ein versuch der Invasion der Geißel.  Irgendwo wurde schon gesagt alle Hauptstädte werden am 11.11 angegriffen mit Geißelbossen. Man könnte sich bei Thrall versammeln und dann wenn sie soweit vordringen schlagen wir zurück. (Oder halt bei dem Allianzkönig mir schnuppe)



Quelle?


----------



## m@r1@n (9. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Quelle?


er FÄNDE es cool


----------



## Hexenkind (9. November 2008)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> er FÄNDE es cool



Ja, ersteres.^^ Und zweiteres wurde schon "irgendwo" gesagt.


----------



## rocktboyy (9. November 2008)

Es könnte och wirklich wahr sein =D!!! ^^ DENN BLIZZARD WILL DOCH EIN GRUND HABEN UNS NACH NORTHEND ZUSCHICKEN UND DEN LICHKING AUSZULÖSCHEN =DDDDD ABER Wer sagt denn das stormwind und ogrimmer zerstöret werden vll nur so bissl angeriffen


----------



## Xyliandra (9. November 2008)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Es könnte och wirklich wahr sein =D!!! ^^ DENN BLIZZARD WILL DOCH EIN GRUND HABEN UNS NACH NORTHEND ZUSCHICKEN UND DEN LICHKING AUSZULÖSCHEN =DDDDD ABER Wer sagt denn das stormwind und ogrimmer zerstöret werden vll nur so bissl angeriffen




mc caps und die lock crew hat gerade einen auftritt
*abdance*


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (9. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ja, ersteres.^^ Und zweiteres wurde schon "irgendwo" gesagt.



Der hat keine Quelle, der hat sich das doch nur ausgedacht...


----------



## Hexenkind (9. November 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Der hat keine Quelle, der hat sich das doch nur ausgedacht...



Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollte nur sichergehen.^^


----------



## EvilDivel (10. November 2008)

Wieder mal nach 12 und wieder passiert nichts. Laaaaaaannnngggweiiiiillligggg =)


----------



## Ciquo (10. November 2008)

jo, schade...

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Alohajoe (10. November 2008)

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass die große Invasion am letzten Tag vor dem Addon stattfindet. Also quasi Mittwoch.
Alle Städte werden (temporär für ein paar Tage) zerstört, und man wird aufgefordert, nach Nordend zu reisen und sich zu rächen bzw. der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.


----------



## Liiriel (10. November 2008)

Ich wäre ja dafür, dass Stormwind für immer zerstört wird... wer braucht denn schon Menschen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und statt OG vielleicht Silbermond UND Ironforge... wer braucht schon Blutelfen und Zwerge?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (10. November 2008)

Wäre irgendwie völlig sinnlos:
1. Schöner neuer Hafen in SW und dann alles kaputt?
2. Was machen dann die ganzen Neueinsteiger? Stellt euch mal vor ihr müsstet mit eurem ersten Menschenchar von Elwynn Forest bis nach Eisenschmiede laufen o.O
3. Das ganze Balancing würde durcheinander geraten, wenn 2 Hauptstädte wegfallen(Dazu noch die größten oder zumindest beliebtesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
4. Wäre irgendwie eine Wiederholung des Undercityevents oder nicht? (Bzw. andersherum^^)

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre dass das Event nur wenige Tage andauert, zB das SW und Ogrimmar überrannt werden und man die Städte in einem Serverevent mit 2 riesigen Schlachtzugtruppen wiedererobern muss.
Ich fänds trotzdem cool wenn so eine Aktion stattfinden würde^^ Das wär mal richtig Action xD aber im Moment halt ich sowas für unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## DerBuuhmann (10. November 2008)

Liiriel schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass Stormwind für immer zerstört wird... wer braucht denn schon Menschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie wärs mit sämtlichen Hordestädten die braucht eh niemand mit einem IQ von über 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Exodar könnt ihr meinentwegen auch haben... Draenai


----------



## Hexenkind (10. November 2008)

Liiriel schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass Stormwind für immer zerstört wird... wer braucht denn schon Menschen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> wer braucht denn schon Menschen?



Ganz meine Meinung...


----------



## Liiriel (10. November 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit sämtlichen Hordestädten die braucht eh niemand mit einem IQ von über 20
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch: Die Horde.



> Die Exodar könnt ihr meinentwegen auch haben... Draenai



Draen*a*i? Nie von gehört.

Draenei könnten Velen stürzen und zu ihren alten Glanz als Eredar zurückkehren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (10. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung wie *sowas* geschrieben wird. Ich spiel keine Aliens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gmage (10. November 2008)

> Ich wäre ja dafür, dass Stormwind für immer zerstört wird... wer braucht denn schon Menschen? hmmm.gif
> 
> Und statt OG vielleicht Silbermond UND Ironforge... wer braucht schon Blutelfen und Zwerge?




Nett  -.- ... in IF ist die Schmiede schön nah an der Bank - Ah und Flugmeister ... IF will ich nicht missen ^^



****

Ich gehen auch davon aus, das am Mittwoch (nach Wartung etc.) die Städte den ganzen Tag über angerannt werden, vielleicht immer kleine - dann mal größere Truppen ... ist auch egal ... solange es sich lohnt und nicht erst am WE kommt wenn alle schon in Nordend sind ^^ (die meisten jedenfalls)

Find es auch schade das dass Event quasi so eingefahren ist ... ich meine einen 1 - 2 Wochen späteren start und das wäre viel besser gekommen ... jetzt werden die Angriffe meist Ignoriert - alleine ist es schwierig die schatten zu killen (zumindest bei der Spawnrate) ... 

naja hoff ich mal das es nur besser wird und spannend dazu ...


----------



## jerubbaal (10. November 2008)

Daturias schrieb:


> *hust* Nivea *hust*



was soll denn "nivea" sein... man man... rechtschreibung 6 or what... ich bin und bleib bei meiner guten alten niveau-handcreme oder -krem, wie es nach der neuen rechtschreibung heisst. die macht die haut so schön samtigweich, und wirkt auch bei mischhaut usw *werbung mach und wirr in kamera kicher*


----------



## Weeta (10. November 2008)

Da wird sicher noch etwas "großes" kommen. Mal die nächsten Tage abwarten und sich überraschen lassen. Wahrscheinlich wird der Lichking vorbei kommen, uns alle als Noobs dissen, uns unser Bier klauen und das wird dann für uns der Grund sein, nach Nordend zu gehen und ihm zu zeigen, wer den größten hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, was immer auch passieren mag, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (10. November 2008)

Weeta schrieb:


> Da wird sicher noch etwas "großes" kommen. Mal die nächsten Tage abwarten und sich überraschen lassen. Wahrscheinlich wird der Lichking vorbei kommen, uns alle als Noobs dissen, uns unser Bier klauen und das wird dann für uns der Grund sein, nach Nordend zu gehen und ihm zu zeigen, wer den größten hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Apropo... sollte mal ins bettchen gehn...

EDIT: lol 1.Kommentar und gleich so ein guter! Weiter so^^


----------



## Gerti (10. November 2008)

Zum BC Release hat Kazzak auch die Hauptstädte zerlegt und das war zumindest bei uns auf dem Server ziemlich böse, da alles wichtige dran glauben musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also warum jetzt nicht auch


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. November 2008)

Den BC-Release hab ich damals verpassen müssen... kam der Schmazzack-Schlumpf damals auch erst ganz kurz vor Schichtwechsel oder haben sie ihm wenigstens ein paar Tage Wüterei gegönnt?


----------



## essey (10. November 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Den BC-Release hab ich damals verpassen müssen... kam der Schmazzack-Schlumpf damals auch erst ganz kurz vor Schichtwechsel oder haben sie ihm wenigstens ein paar Tage Wüterei gegönnt?



Der kam mehrere Tage vorher. War es eine Woche? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, is lange her.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. November 2008)

AvatôrNathrezimHorde schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> Durch die Soundfiles und dem Q-Text in der Borean Tundra scheint  seitens Blizzard noch sowas wie eine Zerstörung von Orgrimmar und Stormwind vor dem Release von Wotlk geplant.
> 
> ...



1. Ich werde mich in den Weg stellen und Saurfang ebenbürtig vertreten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Stormwind mag vielleicht unter gehen, aber niemals OG, weil Siehe 1.



jerubbaal schrieb:


> was soll denn "nivea" sein... man man... rechtschreibung 6 or what...



Ne Hautcreme...


----------



## Faimith (10. November 2008)

Also.. Ich denke auch das in SW und anderen Hauptstädten etwas geschehen wird..

Ich bin ja hoffentlich nicht der einzige der bemerkt hat, dass es in SW immer düsterer wird xD..

Ich hoffe es kommt eine Gigantische Welle der Geißel oder sonstwas Gefahrvolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schliesslich sollen wir ja gezwungen sein, nach Nordend aufzubrechen..


MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (10. November 2008)

Viele schreiben hier das geht nicht und bla blub. Warum? Warum sollte die Fraktion dann verschwinden? Der König? Der Hafen usw??? Stormwind und Og können sehr wohl fasst ausgelöscht werden bzw ziemlich große Runinen werden, die Fraktion die NPC's bleiben dann bestehen und die Städte werden über Monate wieder langsam aufgebaut. (in etwa wie der Jahrmarkt der auch immer aufgebaut wird - nur eben dann länger) Unser Grund wäre dann die Vergeltung bzw das Abwenden eines vernichtenden Schlages der sonst noch nach kommen kann.


----------



## Freelancer (10. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Der kam mehrere Tage vorher. War es eine Woche? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, is lange her.



jo so eine Woche vorher deswegen warte ich auch jeden tag das was passiert aber leider tut sich nix 




> in diesem sinne gogo Blizz^^Viele schreiben hier das geht nicht und bla blub. Warum? Warum sollte die Fraktion dann verschwinden? Der König? Der Hafen usw??? Stormwind und Og können sehr wohl fasst ausgelöscht werden bzw ziemlich große Runinen werden, die Fraktion die NPC's bleiben dann bestehen und die Städte werden über Monate wieder langsam aufgebaut. (in etwa wie der Jahrmarkt der auch immer aufgebaut wird - nur eben dann länger) Unser Grund wäre dann die Vergeltung bzw das Abwenden eines vernichtenden Schlages der sonst noch nach kommen kann.



Das wäre eine Möglichkeit und die Spieler auf dem Server besorgen halt die mats für den aufbau, so in der art wie es auf der insel war mit den täglichen quest 

Deine  Idee gefällt mir ^^


ich dachte eigentlich am we passiert was jetzt wird es wohl erst am Mittwoch passieren was ich persönlich zu kurz finde aber wann weiß wohl nur Blizz

In diesem sinne gogo Blizz wir wollen event schon vor wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (10. November 2008)

Naja vielleicht fängt die Belagerung der Städte ja heute oder Morgen an und Endet sagen wir Mittwoche um 22 Uhr dann werden die Kräfte gesammelt und mit dem Addon bricht man zum Gegenschlag auf. Ich fände es geil wenn die Städte von Fleischwagen beschossen werden würden und sagen wir 100 80iger Elite einfallen und wirklich alles nuken was geht, immerhin gehts um die Geisel und nicht um nen Kindergeburtstag und ich finde es gut wenns nicht machbar ist das abzuwenden. Aber wenn mans versucht sollte man wenigstens wieder nen Wappenrock wie zu BC bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fanto-WW (10. November 2008)

Ich fände es auch cool wenn die Hauptstsädte Orgrimmar und Sturmwind platt gemacht werden, und danach wie bei AQ nen Wiederaufbau, mit Redesign der Städte, Orgrimmar kommt nämlich ziemlich baufällig und Hölzern rüber wenn man sich die neue Hordenfestung in Northrend anschaut.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (10. November 2008)

jerubbaal schrieb:


> was soll denn "nivea" sein... man man... rechtschreibung 6 or what... ich bin und bleib bei meiner guten alten niveau-handcreme oder -krem, wie es nach der neuen rechtschreibung heisst. die macht die haut so schön samtigweich, und wirkt auch bei mischhaut usw *werbung mach und wirr in kamera kicher*



Man kann mal einen Buchstaben vergessen.

Viel ärmer ist es, dass du jetzt soviel schreibst, nur weil er einen Buchstaben vergessen hat.

Ich lache über dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampirgott (17. November 2008)

War ja jetzt nichts mit der Auslöschung von OG, schade eigentlich.
Ich hab mir eindeutig mehr erwartet. Was war denn jetzt? Ein paar Frostwyrms und Fleischbestien sind im Tal der Ehre rumgerannt, toll. 

Also ich fand es hätte ruhig mehr sein können, aber vllt. wollte Blizz nicht, nachdem bei der Ghul Invasion alle rumgeheult haben.
Na ja, ansonsten ist Wotlk aber echt toll geworden.

Also in dem Sinne Bye und viel Spass bei WoW WotLk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. November 2008)

Vampirgott schrieb:


> War ja jetzt nichts mit der Auslöschung von OG, schade eigentlich.
> Ich hab mir eindeutig mehr erwartet. Was war denn jetzt? Ein paar Frostwyrms und Fleischbestien sind im Tal der Ehre rumgerannt, toll.
> 
> Also ich fand es hätte ruhig mehr sein können, aber vllt. wollte Blizz nicht, nachdem bei der Ghul Invasion alle rumgeheult haben.
> ...



Orgrimmar und Sturmwind sind so gut wie platt! Dem geübten Auge müßte aufgefallen sein das nicht nur wenige Todesritter nein! Anscheinend ALLE desertiert sind! Nicht mehr lange und es werden mehr Todesritter rumrennen als restliche Hordler und Allianzler zusammen! Und dann werden wir erfahren warum sie uns infiltriert haben!!^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

